# Al jazeera sports



## Legend67 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know where I could buy an al jazeera spoorts card in cairo? And also does anyone know if they work in the osn boxes? There is a spare card slot in the box.

thanks


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Legend67 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know where I could buy an al jazeera spoorts card in cairo? And also does anyone know if they work in the osn boxes? There is a spare card slot in the box.
> 
> thanks


Im sorry i dont know where to buy one no, however do you know if this works in sharm as well on the osn boxes

Saaf


----------

